# Starter commuter bike, 52cm or thereabouts



## atalanta (4 Jun 2017)

Hi all, if you've upgraded from a basic bike to a fancier one recently and got a spare to get rid of, let me know! Budget about £350. I'm 5'5 so 52cm is a good general size to aim for. London area please. Tx!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2017)

atalanta said:


> Hi all, if you've upgraded from a basic bike to a fancier one recently and got a spare to get rid of, let me know! Budget about £350. I'm 5'5 so 52cm is a good general size to aim for. London area please. Tx!



How about a nice old retro road bike ?

And it will be a lot cheaper than your budget ?


----------



## Heltor Chasca (5 Jun 2017)

I'm the same height and was surprised to find, that after a professional bike fit, many bikes in 50cm flavour were a better fit. Just something to consider. Happy shopping.


----------



## atalanta (5 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> How about a nice old retro road bike ?
> 
> And it will be a lot cheaper than your budget ?


I'm listening... I do prefer flat-bar, though. Never got the hang of rams'-horns and not sure London traffic is the place to start.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2017)

atalanta said:


> I'm listening... I do prefer flat-bar, though. Never got the hang of rams'-horns and not sure London traffic is the place to start.



Here you go Khs Turbo would soon convert to flats if you didnt get on with it


----------



## atalanta (5 Jun 2017)

Oooh, that is a handsome looking machine. Specs? And how much were you thinking for it?


----------



## Mark Grant (7 Jun 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332224623930?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332251347717?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## vickster (7 Jun 2017)

Mark Grant said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332224623930?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332251347717?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


I think the OP might be male based on other bikes linked in other threads. I could be wrong though!

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-battle-of-style-v-substance.218878/


----------



## Mark Grant (7 Jun 2017)

Maybe, I don't know but I'm male and I love a mixte frame!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2017)

Mark Grant said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332224623930?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332251347717?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



2 cracking ones there


----------



## atalanta (10 Jun 2017)

vickster said:


> I think the OP might be male based on other bikes linked in other threads. I could be wrong though!
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-battle-of-style-v-substance.218878/


Heh, I'll never tell...


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2017)

New - Carrera Subway. Can't go wrong with them.


----------



## atalanta (12 Jun 2017)

Case closed, folks! Got me a lovely new Doubleshot. Thanks to all who offered bikes or advice


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2017)

atalanta said:


> Case closed, folks! Got me a lovely new Doubleshot. Thanks to all who offered bikes or advice


enjoy


----------



## atalanta (13 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> enjoy


thanks biggs! Hope to catch your collection one of these days when I'm in the Midlands.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2017)

atalanta said:


> thanks biggs! Hope to catch your collection one of these days when I'm in the Midlands.



Give us a shout anytime you are passing


----------

